# handlers



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I traveled to shows and watched the young woman I used for Trace's first ring experience. I saw how she treated other peoples dogs when they were not there and knew she could be trusted in and out of the ring....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sort of browsing, too.
I attend the local golden retriever club meetings and ask the breeders there who they would recommend.




gabbys mom said:


> How many of you use handlers? And if so, how did you go about finding your handler?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm lucky in that both of the handlers I plan on using are in Wisconsin, and both came up through Juniors. This gave me a long time to observe them and get to know them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

For the most part I have handled all of my own dogs, as well as those of others. I do have Crew out with a handler, mainly because I was caring for my mother all last summmer and this winter. I'm starting another dog, and have Maybe back out, as well as a young Spinone bitch and an ACD.There are a few good handlers out who I know love their charges and take impeccable care of them.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

As I'm reading through the replies to your question, an idea popped into my head. First of all, do you belong to a kennel club? If not, find one close enough to you so you can attend meetings, trials...etc., also ask around and look on AKC's website to find more information on a good club that fits you and your dog. If so, what about signing up for a handling class with your dog? It would be a great expirience for you and your dog. 

This is just a suggestion! It might not be a bad idea!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> As I'm reading through the replies to your question, an idea popped into my head. First of all, do you belong to a kennel club? If not, find one close enough to you so you can attend meetings, trials...etc., also ask around and look on AKC's website to find more information on a good club that fits you and your dog. If so, what about signing up for a handling class with your dog? It would be a great expirience for you and your dog.
> 
> This is just a suggestion! It might not be a bad idea!


I do belong to a kennel club. However, my primary interest/goals are obedience and agility, and with an extremely demanding career, I need to consider other options for conformation. Thanks for your thought though.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

gabbys mom said:


> I do belong to a kennel club. However, my primary interest/goals are obedience and agility, and with an extremely demanding career, I need to consider other options for conformation. Thanks for your thought though.


I'm with you - and I feel your pain! I also focus on obedience and agility - then also track and do fieldwork. I know that I don't have the time and skill to work conformation stuff. I did go to a couple of classes to give my dog an idea of his job in the ring - and then I found a handler. I just can't present my dog the way that he deserves to be presented.

The handler I use (and his daughter) came highly recommended to me from friends with goldens. They have a reputation for really caring about the dogs - and my dog is crazy about them.

I've always done ringside drop-off though - I bathe him, they groom him (I don't go near him with scissors ever), I potty him, they show him and do the pictures. 

Do you have a lot of golden people in your area that are showing dogs? Perhaps they could give you a handler recommendation? I wouldn't just go by the list of registered handlers on the AKC website.

Erica


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My breeder hooked me up with my handlers!


----------

